#  Der kleine Patient >   Ich möchte wieder ein Baby sein! >

## zwilli

Hallo,ich habe drei Enkeltöchter und unsere Mittlere (4 Jahre alt) möchte wieder ein Baby sein! Das fängt schon an mit aus der Flasche wieder trinken wollen oder wieder in die Hose machen obwohl sie das alles kann ,dann möchte sie den Nukki wieder haben und legt sich abends immer in das Bett der jüngsten Schwester. An Aufmerksamkeit mangelt es ihr meiner Meinung nach nicht,denn sie ist die zarteste von allen und wird auch immer beachtet damit nichts passiert. Was kann dahinter stecken :Huh?: ? 
L.G.Zwilli

----------


## AnD73

Ich denke schon, dass die Mittlere eifersüchtig auf die Zuwendung für das jüngste Kind ist. Mit Druck ist da allerdings nicht beizukommen. Hier braucht es viel Zeit und viel Liebe, damit sie versteht, dass sie nicht abgeschrieben ist. Ihr muss klar gemacht werden, dass die viele Zeit mit dem jüngsten Spross nichts damit zu tun hat, weil es mehr gemocht wird, sondern dass es daran liegt, dass es einfach viele Dinge noch nicht alleine machen kann. 
Wir haben den älteren Geschwistern breits vor der Geburt des nächsten Kindes immer dieses Buch vorgelesen. Es ist vor allem deshalb gut, weil es nicht bei der Geburt aufhört, sondern auch noch darstellt, dass das Baby einfach mehr Zeit von den Eltern abverlangt und dem Kind Wege aufzeigt, wie es sich dabei mit einbringen kann (z.B. beibringen, wie es krabbeln kann; füttern ...). 
Wir lassen die älteren Geschwister auch viel mit den jüngeren machen. Z.B. beim Windeln zuschauen, mal auf den Schoß nehmen (bei unserer mittleren, 4 Jahre, nur in unserem Beisein), usw. Wenn man sie einbezieht, fühlen sie sich auch nicht ausgeschlossen und sehen, dass es eben nicht nur Kuscheln ist, warum man mit dem jüngsten Kind soviel Zeit verbringt.

----------


## Mahatma

Ich denke auch, dass das viel mit der Tatsache zu tun hat, dass sie ein so genanntes Sandwich Kind ist - es ist sehr schwer, ihre Rolle zu finden, denn es gibt schon eine "Große" und dann eben eine "Kleine". Im Moment orientiert sie sich wohl eher an der Kleinen - versucht vielleicht mal, ihr klar zu machen, dass sie jetzt auch eine "Große" ist, also die Vorschläge von AnD73 finde ich gut mit dem Wickeln, auf den Schoß nehmen usw.
Viel Erfolg  :Smiley:

----------


## Myriam

Nun, es gibt noch eine andere Ursachen-Möglichkeit. Bei uns war es damals so, daß die jüngste in allem die schnellste war. Sie wollte alles immer schon so können (nota bene: wollte, nicht mußte. Ich war nie eine ehrgeizige Mutter) wie ihre "große Schwester", die grade mal 1 Jahr und vier Monate älter war. Es gab noch einen Bruder, der drei Jahre älter war. Als die jüngste dann vier Jahre alt war, war sie offensichtlich ihres eigenen Ehrgeizes müde. Bei allem, was sie tun oder lassen sollte, hieß es "ich bin schließlich auch noch klein". Und so hat sie sich auch in vielem verhalten. Aber dadurch, daß sie mir praktisch mit der Bemerkung "ich bin ja auch noch klein" gesagt hatte, daß sie noch klein sein will, war mir doch etas geholfen. Ich ging also einfach darauf ein und habe sie als Kleinkind behandelt. Nicht "spasseshalber". Ich bin schon echt darauf eingegangen. Es ging nur ein paar Wochen, und sie war wieder das normale vierjährige Mädchen, das sie vorher war. 
Versuchen Sie, etwas auf sie einzugehen, lassen sie ihr das Fläschchen, wenn es denn sein muß. Ich nehme an, sie wird in Kürze wieder umstellen.
Bonne chance!!
Herzlichst Myriam

----------

